# Pain relief/back pain



## orthodoxmom (Apr 6, 2012)

I’m wondering if Biofreeze is considered safe? It contains menthol and I cannot find any information on it? Any other suggestions would also be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## TCBY5 (Jan 16, 2019)

orthodoxmom said:


> I'm wondering if Biofreeze is considered safe? It contains menthol and I cannot find any information on it? Any other suggestions would also be appreciated! Thank you!


Hello! I used biofreeze during all 3 of my pregnancies. I was told by my OB/GYN that it was safe to use on my lower back and calves. I chose biofreeze over icy hot.


----------



## tina lv (Mar 6, 2019)

*use body pillows*

I think for the back pain during pregnancy, we did not have to use any gel's become our skin is very sensitive at that time. For the back pain, you can use Pregnancy body pillow which can help you from pain relief. I hope this advice will work for you as well.:smile:


----------

